
Abiy Ahmed Awarded Nobel Peace Prize - Anon84
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/11/world/europe/nobel-peace-prize.html
======
oriettaxx
hope is a help on ethnics Ethiopian issues

------
philshem
I'm holding out hope for captains and crews rescuing people from drowning. Or
maybe they'll have to serve their Mandela-like prison sentences first.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carola_Rackete](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carola_Rackete)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pia_Klemp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pia_Klemp)

